# Multi-quote question/problem



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 10, 2007)

why is it that when i multi-quote a couple people in a reply, and then go to post another reply in the same thread later, i have to de-select the multi-quote buttons for the people i quoted earlier? otherwise, it continues quoting them. this is after leaving the thread, looking at other parts of this forum, and then coming back, btw.


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

Just the way it works, unfortunately.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 10, 2007)

ah, that's annoying....i've only had it happen two times now, and i'd forgotten about it haha.


----------

